# New Hyrule Warriors Pics and Details



## avengedZC (May 21, 2014)

A few new screenshots from the upcoming Legend of Zelda spin off Hyrule Warriors has released along with some new details.










 
More here: Hyrule Warriors Screenshots
Update: More screenshots here: http://animengaming.com/new-zelda-hyrule-warriors-screens/

New details include:

Releases August 14th
Retail – 7,980 yen, eShop – 6,980, Premium Box Set – 11,664
Premium set comes with a Triforce shaped clock, and serial codes for 6 special costumes.
Will also be a ‘Treasure Box’ version available on Amazon and Tecmo Koei’s online store ‘GAMECITY’, but no details yet on what it includes.
Developed by ωForce, Team NINJA, supervised by Aonuma.
Story is Link an in-training soldier must rescue the Princess Zelda from the witch Shia who has been turned evil somehow.
2 player mode where one person is on the GamePad, while another is on the TV. When playing alone the GamePad acts as a menu.
Equipping different weapons onto characters will change the way they fight, including speed focused one-handed swords to heavier weapons that focus on damage.
Weapon upgrade system and character growth/improvement
Musou action combined with the Zelda series’ Z-targeting means you can avoid attacks and focus on enemy weak spots.
Zelda series’ spin attack appears instead of the Musou Ranbu (?) of the musou franchise.
Bombs make an appearance, won’t just be used for throwing at enemies.
Impa, a captain of the Royal Army, appears as a playable character wielding a giant long sword.
Several other characters are playable too. Aonuma was surprised by how many.
Playable at E3.
Development is 70% complete.


----------



## GameWinner (May 21, 2014)

Looks like a Dynasty Warriors game, yes.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2014)

Interesting, being a Zelda Fanatic I'll surely be purchasing the edition with the Clock or whatever it is. 
Decent release date too. Hopefully E3 shows off a lot more.


----------



## T Link7 (May 21, 2014)

Link looks pretty  I hope the new Zelda game will have Link looking somewhat like this, because it's similar to that tech demo we saw ages ago, which I liked! I guess will find out soon enough ^^


----------



## Nah3DS (May 21, 2014)

I couldn't care less for the Dinasty Warriors franchise... but maybe this will end up being a really fun game.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 21, 2014)

I gotta admit I'm interested. 4-swords adventure was pretty fun, and a 2-player co-op beat'm up game is also a + in my book.


----------



## master801 (May 21, 2014)

Would love to see more game play of this game to get me hooked.


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 21, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Looks like a Dynasty Warriors game, yes.


 

With Zelda gameplay/control mechanics. I say this game has me as hype as Zelda U.  I'm a fan of Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## BvanBart (May 21, 2014)

Hehe  Boobz in Zelda games!?? This is going to be interesting haha


----------



## pokefloote (May 22, 2014)

I came here to say "boobs in a Zelda game?" as well.

Game looks nice, especially if you're a fan of the musou games.

I hope they tie this in to the missing "war" in the ALTTP timeline that they mention in the games lore, but seeing how they keep saying it's just a side story and not mainline, it's probably just that.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2014)

avengedZC said:


> Story is Link an in-training soldier must rescue the Princess Zelda from the witch Shia who has been turned evil somehow.


 
I wonder who's behind this plot.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> Link looks pretty ^^


 
who gives a fuck about link that's not what i'm looking at! nintendo had absolutely no hand in this 



> I hope they tie this in to the missing "war" in the ALTTP timeline that they mention in the games lore, but seeing how they keep saying it's just a side story and not mainline, it's probably just that.


i doubt it this will be a spinoff game like links crossbow training


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 22, 2014)

B4rtj4h said:


> Hehe  Boobz in Zelda games!?? This is going to be interesting haha


----------



## hhs (May 22, 2014)

Shia? She's uh givin' me a Stalfo, ya kn'aimean?


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2014)

Princess Ruto

I'm already sold on the game.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2014)

It just ain't Dynasty Warriors without unnecessary amounts of boobs.
I was a bit iffy about the title...buuut

Sold.

EDIT: I'd buy 3 copies if I can fight Lu Bu as Link. Just sayin'.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> It just ain't Dynasty Warriors without unnecessary amounts of boobs.


nintendo take notes this is what we want in the next zelda


----------



## Arras (May 22, 2014)

Somehow Link looks even more girly than usual:


----------



## p3rand0r (May 22, 2014)

the last screen sold me


----------



## Nah3DS (May 22, 2014)

> In the games' universe, Shia is a witch who was responsible for protecting the equilibrium of the Triforce. However, she has a crush on Link, a soldier in training, and grows jealous of his relationship with the Princess Zelda. Shia becomes overcome by wickedness and with her two minions, Valga & Wizro in tow, she throws Hyrule into a state of chaos.


cool, teenage melodrama 


Spoiler



I really don't care for the plot


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2014)

I said it the first time I saw it when everyone was crying murder and I'll say it again - looks cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2014)

that's what hot fucking witch. she can put a spell on me any day!


----------



## CathyRina (May 22, 2014)

I thought this game looked cool before they used boobs as a selling point.


----------



## Keylogger (May 22, 2014)

Link looks like gay


----------



## Damian666 (May 22, 2014)

i thought the same when i saw that O.o


----------



## Metoroid0 (May 22, 2014)

Keylogger said:


> Link looks like gay


 
And how does gay look??? -.-'

Anyhow, link does look girly :3


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 22, 2014)

why are you all looking *at* link you know what you should be looking at


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2014)

Arras said:


> Somehow Link looks even more girly than usual:


I didn't think he look girly in the first place, but anyway, he is now just


Spoiler


----------



## Damian666 (May 22, 2014)

no, not more girly then normal, didnt think he looked that ever before, but he does look girly all of a sudden...


----------



## avengedZC (May 22, 2014)

A ton more screens have released: http://animengaming.com/new-zelda-hyrule-warriors-screens/


----------



## T Link7 (May 22, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> why are you all looking *at* link you know what you should be looking at


 
If I want boobs, I'll watch porn, thank you 



Foxi4 said:


> I said it the first time I saw it when everyone was crying murder and I'll say it again - looks cool, looking forward to it.


I don't remember people being that upset about the reveal of this game at all... maybe I just missed it though. Nice to see some positivity out of you for once though


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Looks like a Dynasty Warriors game, yes.


 
Duh. It was always advertised as a Dynasty Warriors-type game.

If this goes on pre-order for £20-25 then I'll order it otherwise forget it, it's just another reskinned Dynasty Warriors game as if there weren't enough.

My favourite is probably with the Gundam ones.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 22, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> If I want boobs, I'll watch porn, thank you


Wrong answer man.... If you want boobs, you find a girl 

Relevant: http://www.p4rgaming.com/team-ninja...s-unless-we-could-include-breasts-everywhere/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 22, 2014)

If I ever purchase a Wii U, I'll buy this too. I love the Dynasty Warriors genre of games.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2014)

Are Hyrule Warriors made by the creators of Soul Calibur?


----------



## Tigran (May 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I said it the first time I saw it when everyone was crying murder and I'll say it again - looks cool, looking forward to it.


 


*looks to see if the world is Ending*

I...I agree with Foxi. This game looks cool and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Sheimi (May 22, 2014)

Buying it anyway. That last screenshot in the first post it made me want it more for the plot. 



Spoiler










Daaaammmmnnnnn
http://25.media.tumblr.com/5cd3ad69b2282335828086476db5cfa0/tumblr_mk7573dUXx1rm3zzso2_500.gif

BOOBS CONFIRMED AS THE MAIN ANTAGONIST!


----------



## pozda (May 22, 2014)

I had plans to buy wii u just because of zelda games! Now I will definetely buy it!

I had high hopes of this game since I saw first "preview" video, considering that I'm big fan of Zelda and big fan of DynastyWarriors/SamuraiWarriors/WarriorsOrochi games, this is perfect game for me! =D

Gonna buy premium pack if I can! =D


----------



## hhs (May 23, 2014)

I'm hyped to have my first WiiU game. This seems to be the first valid candidate. kart is borderlining it


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> I don't remember people being that upset about the reveal of this game at all... maybe I just missed it though. Nice to see some positivity out of you for once though


I do - the forum was flooded with Nintentears immediately after the gameplay footage was first shown, people were crying their eyes out complaining that _"it's not real Zelda"_ and _"Dynasty Warriors is poopie, no likey"_, not really grasping the idea of what a _"Spin-off"_ is. Apparently the mindset has changed over the course of a couple of months because now all I see is praise.


----------



## GameWinner (May 23, 2014)

I thought Nintendo fans were children!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 23, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I thought Nintendo fans were children!


They are, that's why they're impressed by polygon boobies. Y'know, just like most early teens.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I do - the forum was flooded with Nintentears immediately after the gameplay footage was first shown, people were crying their eyes out complaining that _"it's not real Zelda"_ and _"Dynasty Warriors is poopie, no likey"_, not really grasping the idea of what a _"Spin-off"_ is. Apparently the mindset has changed over the course of a couple of months because now all I see is praise.



People are just happy Wii U has a gaem.


----------



## grossaffe (May 23, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I thought Nintendo fans were children!


No, that's just propaganda by the squeaky-voiced middle-schoolers that are desperate for people to think they're too old for games that aren't full of blood and boobs.  In the end, in their attempt to show their maturity, they exhibit just the opposite.


----------



## hhs (May 23, 2014)

So if this is coming out in Japan August 14th. How long do you think before it gets NA?
A lot of games are doing worldwide releases these days but I feel like there will be a slight lag between the two in this case due to it not being a priority main series project.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 23, 2014)

this is awesome LOL


> Famitsu that he told _Zelda_ director Eiji Aonuma about the wonders breasts could do for a video game.


----------



## CathyRina (May 23, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is awesome LOL "Famitsu that he told _Zelda_ director Eiji Aonuma about the wonders breasts could do for a video game."


 
Since Famitsu gave FF13, FF13-2 a 39 out of 40 and a 40 out of 40 I don't take them seriously anymore.
Unless its a plotpoint for a woman to walk around naked, like in MGS3, I don't see a reason why they should do this. And since I know that nintendo is ready to censor asses in Fire Emblem I don't think that she is going to be so boobtastic in the western releases.


----------



## Mythrix (May 23, 2014)

avengedZC said:


> Premium set comes with a Triforce shaped clock,


 

And my opinion just changed from "might consider buying this" to "will definitely buy this". Hope they will release the premium version in Europe...


----------



## Mario92 (May 23, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I gotta admit I'm interested. 4-swords adventure was pretty fun, and a 2-player co-op beat'm up game is also a + in my book.


 
If they would still sell that DSi instead of giving it away for US only for one weekend only


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 23, 2014)

forgot to mention this before. i laughed my guts out when i read this


> We fought for every increase in Zelda’s cup size and spent a good five or six weeks hammering out the details. He seemed very adamant about discussing it at first until we argued that Link, and *by extension the player, would never want to rescue a flat-chested Zelda.”*


 
well he has been any other time!


----------



## [Truth] (May 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They are, that's why they're impressed by polygon boobies. Y'know, just like most early teens.


I´m 26, have a beautiful girlfriend and I love polygon boobies.
Can´t wait to see Zeldas rack in this game.


----------



## KingVamp (May 23, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Relevant: http://www.p4rgaming.com/team-ninja...s-unless-we-could-include-breasts-everywhere/


Is that even a real article?


----------



## Arras (May 23, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Is that even a real article?


p4rgaming is a satire site, so no.


----------



## [Truth] (May 23, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> Is that even a real article?


Look at teh other articels on this site and ask again.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 23, 2014)

Looks pretty. Not quite sure if it's my kind of game but I'll be buying it (or trying out the demo first if there is one), it's Zelda after all even if it is a spinoff.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 23, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> forgot to mention this before. i laughed my guts out when i read this
> 
> 
> > We fought for every increase in Zelda’s cup size and spent a good five or six weeks hammering out the details. He seemed very adamant about discussing it at first until we argued that Link, and *by extension the player, would never want to rescue a flat-chested Zelda.”*
> ...


to say truth I'll be more willing to help a loli Zelda than a breasted one, but that's only truth to lolicons. that is the reason WW Zelda is my favorite Zelda, ALBW Zelda being a close call.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 25, 2014)

I am now interested in this game. Looking forward to seeing more about it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> forgot to mention this before. i laughed my guts out when i read this
> 
> 
> well he has been any other time!


 

Good to know Team Ninja are truly untalented hacks who are only known for boobs in videos games.

Anyway it's good to know Team Ninja will be back to ruin another Nintendo property just like Other M. Can't wait for them to sink the Mario ship.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Wrong answer man.... If you want boobs, you find a girl
> 
> Relevant: http://www.p4rgaming.com/team-ninja...s-unless-we-could-include-breasts-everywhere/


 

You realize that P4RG is the Onion of video game news, right?

Because it seems like some people in this thread missed the memo.


----------

